# A taste of summer - Peacock butterflies



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

A couple of weekends ago in that rare sunny weather, there were about fifty of these guys out the back of my house, so I grabbed the big camera.

An hour or two later the sun had gone in and they dispersed.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Gosh i havent seen one of these in years! we used to get HUNDREDS in the summer. I probably see 2 a week now, and they are only cabbage whites.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! :2thumb:

It's a long time since I've seen one of those as well! :sad:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

We have the caterpillars in our garden a lot, I currently have one in a cocoon, it has shiny gold patches and its quite pretty.

Just waiting for it to emerge now


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Lovely pics.... thanks for sharing. Also not seen any of these in a good few years!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

love it!:2thumb::no1:


----------

